# FBE clock



## chippin-in (Sep 6, 2012)

I finished the clock I was doing for a friend. First clock. Not too bad. I think I will do more if people want them.

The FBE lazy susan I did was LOVED by the recipient.

Thanks for lookin

[attachment=10251]

[attachment=10252]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robert - Looks very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2012)

The clock looks great Robert. 

I do hate to tell you though - the timepiece is WAY off. It's 12:15 right now not 10:10. 


Was that your first flood coat? Excellent job. Did you tke any pics of the lazy susan?


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> The clock looks great Robert.
> 
> I do hate to tell you though - the timepiece is WAY off. It's 12:15 right now not 10:10.
> 
> ...



That was with 3 coats just like the lazy susan. Its prolly just under 1/8" thick. I have pics of the LS also. Ill add them here too.

Thanks
Robert

BTW everyone is AMAZED at that FBE. They think I painted it or something


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 6, 2012)

Heres the LS. The one shows the bark and how well it came out. A couple pieces broke off in the planer. I got most of it put back on but there is the one spot that I didnt want to force it. Its not hugely noticeable.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2012)

Both pieces look awesome! Can't pick a fav.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > The clock looks great Robert.
> ...



Sorry if I missed something- 3 coats of?????


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 6, 2012)

Really nice, Robert!

I likes the shiney!

I know, it's rarely used on the high-end stuff, but there's not much "high-end" in the trailer here!:i_dunno:

p


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 6, 2012)

All I can say is Wow. That is beautiful. I love everything about it.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry if I missed something- 3 coats of?????



Two-part epoxy. AKA "flood coat". This is the brand I have used for years - although I haven't done a flood coat in ~5 years or so. I don't care for the high gloss sheen for most projects, but there's an easy way to make it satin after it dries which looks gorgeous. 

All a matter of preference and for this clock and LS they look great. 


.


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

I used system 3 mirror coat. 3 coats.

Robert


----------

